# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Guild War CD Key

## aznboy

Since i can't really contribute about Wow or Donate to this site, i guess i ll give out Guild War CD Key. There is alot of them. First come first server:

2JJBM-R1P9H-PHCJ6-MLMP7-1PR8G
446NL-47MGQ-CL64H-CM6L7-C2MLF
77qhn-d4b3m-g2rbn-3q97c-8ndbk
944NC-B1LJ4-MD6L9-718L6-1HM38
4548-f48s-w54f-5w65s-4w55 
3EGO2-76TOW-21BUY-U2THE3-GAME4
446NL-47MGQ-CL64H-CM6L7-C2MLF
8996N-1FQ3R-NPFPC-3L69H-DHBGC
7LL2Q-LH418-71M8F-9HPNH-9Q83B

----------


## Lyricalwarfare

Man I allready have a key but I bet all of them are taken.
But cool, I repped you.
I'm not greedy but I would never give out my keys that I payed 50$ for. Cool that you dare but phew--

----------


## aznboy

Yeah i quit guild war since you cant really do anything like pvp, you have to join the pvp section but it would be awsome if it was like wow lol there would be mass chaos there

----------

